# Which puppy food for my border terrier?



## sladdinovic (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi, 
Recently bought a border terrier puppy and the seller was feeding the pups bakers puppy I'm unsure whether to carry this on I would like the best start for him just unable to make an informed decision can anyone help. I used to feed my old dog a food from the local farm shop but cannot remember the brand of food.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have Border Terriers,they do not do well on wheat based foods.I would suggest that you feed either Wainwrights complete that you can get at [email protected] or James Wellbeloved which is pretty much avaliable anywhere.The other option that i can't help you with is a raw diet,there are plenty of people on here that would be able to advise you if you wanted too feed a raw diet.

The wainwrights wet puppy trays are good as well.

Also when you change the food over you need too mix the new food with the bakers gradually increasing the new food and decreasing the Bakers over the space of a week.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bakers is a big no no it's basically corn pops loaded with additives. Have a look at the wet and dry dog food indexes in the health and nutrition section but basically what you want is something with a named meat as the first ingredient preferably a meal and few grains.

Or you could have a look into raw too it's very good for them.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Skinners and Vitalin are pretty good and don't cost the earth as is Simpsons Premium.

Although personally, I would go to an adult food straight away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Might I suggest wainwrights. I feed Buddy on wainwrits dry food e loves it. It's betterthn nasty bakers too.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

These two threads have got some really great information on about foods:

Dry Food

Wet Food

Personally I don't see the point in using puppy food. The various 'life stages' foods are a very recent invention and are really just a marketing gimmick.

There's also raw feeding if that's something you like the idea of.


----------



## sladdinovic (Apr 12, 2013)

i didnt think bakers was worth feeding due to it being labelled beef but with only 4% beef and 26% meat


----------



## sladdinovic (Apr 12, 2013)

i k ow one of the replies said go straight t o adult food is this adviseable. also some of the foods mentioned are on one site categorized in a g roup below complete foods and premium foods titles as budget complete food vitalin and skinners, i have looked at feeding guidelines and although they are categorized like this you would have to feed about 15g less per day than some of the complete foods hope this helps anyone (better quality food = less to feed


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

My border terrier who is still pretty much a puppy (1 year old) is on applaws dry food and she loves it. She's a fussy bugger and won't eat most foods including hills.


----------

